# Bridger bowl MT or Copper Mountain CO?



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Not sure how much this will help but according to it's website Mt. Baker is $43/36 depending on the day of the week (for a single ticket)


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

I'd hit up Bridger


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Bridger is a co op local mountain. So it won't have the scene of Copper and it won't be nearly as crowded. Though I hear a powder day is a feeding frenzy there. It's also smaller, but the ridge there is supposed to be fantastic. You need full avy (beacon, shovel, probe) gear and a partner to go out there I believe.

Copper is a shit show in comparison. With the higher altitude good snow will stick around for much longer, stashes can be found. Snow fall isn't as plentiful as Bridger either.

Overall it's kind of a toss up. You might look at other spots, like Wolf Creek (cheap lift tickets there too), and Utah (Snowbasin $52, Powder Mountain $39 tix) for other spots. Utah is especially easy to do on the cheap.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Kill!

I decided on copper. turns out the plane tickets to Montana would cancel out any savings :-( Oh well. Maybe another year


----------



## mal67 (Sep 1, 2008)

BUY THE GOLD C COUPON BOOKS! $44 lift tickets to Copper!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Better yet, just should tap season pass holders. Each season pass holder can get up to 4 discount tickets a day. They are always lower than the Gold C coupons. Which I thought were around $60 this year btw, but I haven't looked either. Whatever you do don't pay window rates.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Also, did you look at Salt Lake City at all? Cheap flights in and easy access all the way around. You can be at a resort within an hour of arriving at SLC. The riding is fantastic. Finding a cheap place to stay is easy, just stay in Salt Lake instead of at the resorts. You can find a decent place in town and be about 15-20 minutes from Big and Little Cottonwood (Brighton, Solitude, Snowbird). Not trying to dissuade you from Colorado, I live here and love it, but in SLC you get the most bang for you buck. Well unless you are looking for a real drink...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

It seemed like the flights for Utah were going to either A. Cost too much or B. Take too much time to get there with a stop in the middle. That's why we gave up on Utah.

Thanks for the advice on the ticket prices but unfortunately we already booked the whole vacation package on Expedia. It cost me $1000 for roundway flights from Chicago to Denver (no annoying stops), an enconomy sized rental car for a week, 4 days of lift tickets, and 6 nights at the Copper Mountain Resort (their cheapest room). The room is within walking distance of the lifts. What do you think? Is this a good deal or could I have gotten better? Also, apparently since we are staying at the resort we get special lift tickets that have a special shorter line at the lifts that only people staying at the resort get (or people that pay $20 extra dollars for their tickets). I don't know if that's something most resorts do :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think you might have been able to do better. Hard to say. I generally fly Southwest as they do not have baggage fees for your snowboard bag. It just counts as one of your two bags (free) as long as it weighs under 50lbs. Easy to do. I brought a splitboard (heavy) and regular board with bindings plus my outerwear in the bag and it still weighed 45lbs. 

The lodging deals are hard to beat and the rental car is what is. Expect airport fees to bump up the price quite a bit.

Sweet deal on the passes. I forget what it's called, but you will not have to wait in any lift lines with those. Especially handy at the base areas and spots where it gets crowded. I am pretty sure they offer it at all the popular lifts. I don't think the two seaters and such have it, but then again there are generally not lines at those. That pass thing is only something I have seen at Copper.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Copper Mtn is absolutely sick! You just have to know where to go on the mountain and you will almost never wait in a lift line.

Get there early and go to the beginner area 1st. Ride the High Point lift (2 person chair) up and board down to the Timberline Express. Usually no one goes to the Timberline lift till 9:30-10am. So you can get in a few runs there. At 9:30am, take Timberline up and ride to the left side of the mountain (facing the mountain). Ride all the way to the Rendezvous lift. Take that to the top and head to the back bowls.

Ride the back bowls till noon or so and then head back to the Rendezvous lift. You can ride that and the Sierra lifts till 2pmish or so and then head toward the Super Bee lift. The Super Bee lift is deserted from 2pm till close.

If you follow the above plan, you can ride almost all the mountain and never wait in a line that's more than a couple people deep.

Oh yeah - if you want to lap the park to learn, head up the Kokomo lift to the Lumber Jack lift. Lifts are slow as hell, but Lumber Jack has the beginner park and NO ONE goes there ever. It's got 3 boxes IIRC and 3 jumps. Really easy to learn to jib there with no one laughing when you bust your ass on a box. Neither Kokomo or Lumber Jack ever have a line.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The OP has the Beeline advantage (I believe that is what it's called) pass. They won't have to wait in any lift lines anyway. Good advice, but they will go to the front of the line regardless of how many people are queue'd.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> Copper Mtn is absolutely sick! You just have to know where to go on the mountain and you will almost never wait in a lift line.
> 
> Get there early and go to the beginner area 1st. Ride the High Point lift (2 person chair) up and board down to the Timberline Express. Usually no one goes to the Timberline lift till 9:30-10am. So you can get in a few runs there. At 9:30am, take Timberline up and ride to the left side of the mountain (facing the mountain). Ride all the way to the Rendezvous lift. Take that to the top and head to the back bowls.
> 
> ...


So if I follow your plan does that mean the runs will basically be all for myself?!

What's IIRC mean and how beginner is beginner? To me it seems like all jumps are too big to even think about starting off at at the place I ride at.


----------

